
List of multiple discoveries - ahelwer
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_multiple_discoveries
======
elmin
Here is an article which examines this phenomenon in more depth:
[http://www.jstor.org/stable/pdf/2142320.pdf?acceptTC=true](http://www.jstor.org/stable/pdf/2142320.pdf?acceptTC=true)

------
geon
In 2002 I invented the Trie data structure.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trie](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trie)

I used it in a programming competition to very quickly count and sort the
words in a book.

